# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Программы-вымогатели. 20 лет спустя.

## anton_dr

Почти 20 лет назад появилась первая программа-вымогатель – AIDS, блокирующая работу на компьютере и требуя заплатить 189 или 387 долларов США. Фактически это была первая вредоносная программа, написанная с корыстным умыслом. В настоящее же время программы-вымогатели переживают вторую, а может и третью молодость. Какие виды программ-вымогателей встречаются, какие приемы они используют, как с ними бороться, и самое главное, как от них превентивно защититься можно узнать в статье-обзоре «Программы-вымогатели. 20 лет спустя.»

http://av-school.ru/article/a-94.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Очень полезно опубликовывать все выпуски ASSB, в них есть интересные моменты для общей аудитории...

----------


## SDA

Можно добавить, что в таких случаях бекап (соответствующие программы) 100% метод решения проблем. Вообще думать не надо, 15 минут и проблема с вредоносом- вымогателем решена.

----------


## DVi

Реально интересный текст, кстати.
Жаль, что он не имеет оглавления и перекрестных ссылок по документу - за один присест его прочитать невозможно.

----------


## rav

> Жаль, что он не имеет оглавления и перекрестных ссылок по документу - за один присест его прочитать невозможно.


У меня получилось его прочитать одним куском без проблем.

----------


## BiTA

От имени одного из соавторов, хочу сказать большое спасибо за отзывы, их нам очень не хватало, в особенности того, что можно улучшить или стоит исправить. Гриша, постараемся и далее извещать пользователей VirusInfo.info о новых выпусках. SDA, про необходимость и целесообразность бэкапа у нас написано в заключении, правда, не очень акцентированно. DVi, оглавление в PDF-нике, но действительно этот выпуск получился огромным (по нашим меркам) и оглавление просто необходимо. Подумаем о выкладывании и в других форматах. Вообще, это только 5-й выпуск, и мы еще много экпериментируем. Rav, просто спасибо  :Smiley: )

----------


## SDA

> От имени одного из соавторов, хочу сказать большое спасибо за отзывы, их нам очень не хватало, в особенности того, что можно улучшить или стоит исправить. Гриша, постараемся и далее извещать пользователей VirusInfo.info о новых выпусках. SDA, про необходимость и целесообразность бэкапа у нас написано в заключении, правда, не очень акцентированно. DVi, оглавление в PDF-нике, но действительно этот выпуск получился огромным (по нашим меркам) и оглавление просто необходимо. Подумаем о выкладывании и в других форматах. Вообще, это только 5-й выпуск, и мы еще много экпериментируем. Rav, просто спасибо )


Пожелаю успеха в дальнейших выпусках  :Smiley:  Очень конкретный,хороший и своевременный обзор.

----------


## rav

В общем, побольше таких статей, хороших и разных! Кстати, может, давать возможность скачать pdf со статьёй?

----------


## BiTA

Привет, обычные выпуски AVSSB (так кратко называется наш бюллетень), как правило, меньше и не столь комплексные (здесь целое исследование очень большой доли всех существующих вымогателей). Это был спецвыпуск. Ссылка на PDF-ник (а можно будет еще майкрософтовский XPS в будущем предлагать) есть в конце статьи. Вот она: http://av-school.ru/down/o-863.html. А вообще мы сейчас думаем о теме следующего выпуска, и если вы озвучите, что интересно вам - собственно, читателям, для которых мы и пишем - мы постараемся все это учесть.

----------


## SDA

А про безопасность *NIX систем было бы интересно почитать. Вирусы под них, антивирусы, стоит ли ставить их и т.д. (естественно мнения и выводы должны быть объективно доказаны). Соответственно без нагнетания "ужасов" типа ботнета под Mac OS, "мифа о неуязвимости Линукс" и т.д. Хотелось бы почитать объективную статью, без фанатизма, с уклоном в одну или другую сторону. Например: какое количество вирусов под Mac OS, где мнения у антивирусных вендоров расходятся с  Apple (которая считает, что из действующих, способных нанести вред, всего 2), и вообще какое их количество способное нанести вред и исходя из этого, ну и из немного описанной архитектуры Unix, вывод о нужности/ненужности антивируса.  
 В общем тема довольно интересная  :Smiley:  Может быть очень большой и интересной, как для поклонников никсов, маков, так и Windows

----------


## BiTA

Тема 100% актуальная, хотя не-Windows зловредов очень мало. Это тема скорее для спецвыпуска, т.к. опять требует комплексного обзора. А фактически у вас уже план такой статьи :Smiley:  Осталось нарастить скелет "мясом" аналитики  :Smiley:  Впрочем, мы вообще не думали о не-Windows зловредах, т.к. основу выпусков составляют автоматические описания вредоносных программ, составляемые для Windows-зловредов, наиболее популярных в прошедшем месяце (статистику поставляет Kaspersky Security Network).

----------


## SDA

[QUOTE=BiTA;473856] т.к. опять требует комплексного обзора.QUOTE]
Именно так  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Осталось нарастить скелет "мясом" аналитики .


Аналитики - море, тем более с Вашими возможностями  :Smiley:  Но одно дело, если анализирует специалист по информационной безопасности, а не аналитик какого либо компьюторного портала или журнала. Качество другое, но и спрос другой  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Впрочем, мы вообще не думали о не-Windows зловредах, т.к. основу выпусков составляют автоматические описания вредоносных программ, составляемые для Windows-зловредов,


А почему не расширить выпуски, именно комплексным спец.выпуском комплексного обзора. Такой объективный комплексный обзор, на мой взгляд только повысит мнение пользователей  интересующихся компьюторной безопасностью о выпусках ASSB и лишний раз привлечет их внимание, к следующим выпускам.

----------


## BiTA

:Smiley:  Все верно, вопрос только во времени, т.к. помимо AVSSB есть и непосредственные задачи. На подготовку AVSSB есть 3 дня в месяц, а последний выпуск только у меня занял около 10, другие задачи накопились  :Smiley: . Да начинался бюллетень как собственная инициатива, так что развивается эволюционно, по мере сил. В одном вы правы на 100% - возможностей для развития масса, были бы ресурсы.

----------


## DVi

> Аналитики - море, тем более с Вашими возможностями


*SDA*, *rav*, на сайте av-school я обнаружил вот этот занимательный раздел: http://av-school.ru/article/a-91.html

Эти данные публикуются ежемесячно. Не хотите попробовать построить на их основе самостоятельные аналитические выкладки?

----------


## SDA

> *SDA*, *rav*, на сайте av-school я обнаружил вот этот занимательный раздел: http://av-school.ru/article/a-91.html
> 
> Эти данные публикуются ежемесячно. Не хотите попробовать построить на их основе самостоятельные аналитические выкладки?


Это данные по Windows. Если хотя бы знать базу Касперского по мас вирусам (та что в бете) и примерное время их поступления, т.е. иметь хотя бы какую то картину, можно попробовать. Хотя я ведь не вирусный аналитик  :Smiley:  семплы я откуда возьму  :Smiley:  да и тестовой макоси уменя нет  :Angry:   т.е. делать аналитику на информационных сообщениях в сети. Это будет не совсем профессиональный обзор. Поэтому я сказал *BiTA* что у него возможностей больше.

----------

